# What happens to dogs which hate black people?



## David Ross (Nov 24, 2006)

This is no joke.

I've heard and seen a few dogs before which flat out hate black people. The dog will be raised from a puppy and every time the dog sees a black person, it will try to attack the person.

Has anyone experienced this? Is there a solution to this type of aggression?


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

So, to David and those of you who saw my initial response last night, I need to apologize for over-reacting to this post. Not fair to David if he was asking a legitimate question, definitely not fair to contextualize his question with me being very irritated about what that kind of discussion often becomes. I have seen this topic in real life and I have seen it discussed on internet forums and 1. it's never treated well and 2. always brings out the nutters. And I don't handle that type of nuttiness very well.

Moreover, my response was also based on my general irritation with some of the thread discussions over the weekend.

I'm still leaving it locked on the general notion that it's a basic socialization question and this forum is not for basic socialization questions. I have received one email claiming that it is not a basic socialization issue and may in fact be a natural predispostion of some dogs. Again, I do not believe this. Although my understanding is that there are some Cape Hunting Dogs that hate *******.

So, if Admin or other mods want to unlock it, I'll defer to them.

Just to reiterate, I apologize for reacting the way I did.


----------

